# What MH feature didn't you know you had?



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

Mine was the fly screen on the habitation door. Oh what's this? Six months later. What's yours?


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Andrew, I'm shocked

Completely speechless 

How could that happen??

Moron :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## meavy (Jul 30, 2010)

An aperture on the dashboard about 3 inches long. It turns out it's to hold tickets for payment on motorways so they're ready at the next péage.


----------



## simandme (Jan 11, 2011)

the location of a lightswitch in the bathroom...1 1/2 years  :lol:  :lol:


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

12 months of holding a torch in my teeth before I noticed the light in the garage  :roll: 

Dick


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

aldra said:


> Andrew, I'm shocked
> 
> Completely speechless
> 
> ...


Worst point was that I was considering buying one!


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

A 12 volt DIN socket in the washroom/toilet.

Finally noticed it after about 18 months.


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Strip lights, one on each side above the windows. We thought we just had two spotlights on each side, along with the overhead lights. A friend found a switch and put it on after we'd had the van about a year.


Chris


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

I suppose this a feature, the yellow button on the toilet cassette that you are supposed to push when dumping it - 4 years.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I'm looking for lanother site

There was me thinking I was taking to intelligent people

What a mistake 8O :lol: 

Any suggestion?????

Aldra


----------



## BritStops (Mar 3, 2011)

meavy said:


> An aperture on the dashboard about 3 inches long. It turns out it's to hold tickets for payment on motorways so they're ready at the next péage.


Just right for the AA card, too (not that I'm paranoid or anything...)

Steve


----------



## GROUNDHOG (Mar 7, 2006)

A spare wheel.... At the handover the dealer took great care to show me the emergency tyre kit hidden in the door " Because of course you don't have a spare wheel"...... some months later looked under the van and guess what is there


----------



## lesanne (May 1, 2008)

An immobiliser switch in the glove conpartment ,,activated after 2yrs of owning van by the other halfs sun glasses case ..cost ..3days in garage £150 + vat to turn it back on ...no more problems yet .,as we don,t get much cause for sun glasses these days...Les


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

For me, it's more a case of what I haven't found - 3 years on, and I'm still convinced I'll find a trip computer one day. Haven't found one yet, but it doesn't stop me playing with the buttons on the end of the washer & indicator stalks when stopped in traffic, just in case....

Morph.


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

Morphology said:


> For me, it's more a case of what I haven't found - 3 years on, and I'm still convinced I'll find a trip computer one day. Haven't found one yet, but it doesn't stop me playing with the buttons on the end of the washer & indicator stalks when stopped in traffic, just in case....
> 
> Morph.


Yeah. I read both the Renault Master and the Knaus manual which raised my hopes then dashed them


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Those two spring loaded rods under the bed.
Took 2 years to realise they were the awning tensioner....... :roll: 

Ray.


----------



## Chrisv (Jun 10, 2007)

4 years - mp3 player socket


Chris


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

Six months to find 12v and 230v sockets in the ceiling above the hob, right at the back behind the lights.


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Found a sliding plastic door in the cab door yesterday after 6 months :? 

It has a picture of a warning triangle on it so I assume it must be for storing one even though there is nothing in it,I'm sure mrs wakk will find something to put in there. :roll:


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*none*

I play and poke around with things, so nothing as of yet.

But one thing some people do not realise they have is an Eberspacher or Webasto boost heater.

TM


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

lesanne said:


> An immobiliser switch in the glove conpartment ,,activated after 2yrs of owning van by the other halfs sun glasses case ..cost ..3days in garage £150 + vat to turn it back on ...no more problems yet .,as we don,t get much cause for sun glasses these days...Les


Same problem, out comes the AA, sat for hours, stalled at a T junction & wouldn't start, the AA man found a wire going to the fuel cut off switch which didn't look right, he traced it to a switch under the dash, which was very badly fitted and the wiring had been wrapped around the steering column, and worn through the insulation, snip snip, and back to normal, good idea if I'd known it was there and if it's been fitted properly.


----------



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

slim line cupboard by sofa to take 4 upright bottles (hidden by cusions) took a few weeks to discover that, only the other day, 7 months on I have found a spirit level at the back under the tv bracket.


----------



## grantandjan (Apr 7, 2013)

I found the habitation door fly screen straight away but it left me asking myself what is the point of this? then 3 months on I realised I could actually open the habitation door window :lol: DOH!


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

aldra said:


> I'm looking for lanother site
> 
> There was me thinking I was taking to intelligent people
> 
> ...


Believe me Aldra, you just haven't found yours yet! :lol:

Chris


----------



## iconnor (Nov 27, 2007)

Not exactly a feature, but we had a switch on the old motorhome that in 5 years of ownership we could not work out what it did!


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

That was cruel Chris! Now she'll be lay awake going over the van in her head wondering if there is something there she's not found! :lol: 

Come to think of it...........!


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

4 months before I found a water-pump over-ride switch for the fitted 'Nature-Pure' that I did not know I had when we bought the van. After one year I was shown a switch that controls the bike alarm break cable. I am still not sure about the spring-loaded device in the middle of the dash but it does hold down the TomTom cable and have not yet used the dash 'Cool-box'.
After five months I was shown the computer trip button on one of the pods after assuming my model did not have one.
Truly looking forward to my next trip to see what else I have not found.
:? 

Alan


----------



## csmcqueen (May 12, 2010)

rosalan said:


> 4 months before I found a water-pump over-ride switch for the fitted 'Nature-Pure' that I did not know I had when we bought the van. After one year I was shown a switch that controls the bike alarm break cable. I am still not sure about the spring-loaded device in the middle of the dash but it does hold down the TomTom cable and have not yet used the dash 'Cool-box'.
> After five months I was shown the computer trip button on one of the pods after assuming my model did not have one.
> Truly looking forward to my next trip to see what else I have not found.
> :?
> ...


The spring loaded device pulls toward you and becomes a clipboard/ map holder (apparently it only works on models that are non passenger airbag, if you have an airbag its for show?!?!), that is if that's the bit I'm thinking about :?


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

Discovered on a Bolero 722 underneath the nearside front settee there is a small blower and switch to pump hot air into the cab area from the Alde heating system

I cannot find it anywhere in my manuals from Swift !!


----------



## salomon (Apr 20, 2011)

Took me a while to find the fly screen too. OH thinks he found it a few days ago...I knew about it last August but he doesnt listen whatever I tell him...
We have something in the bathroom that I am clueless about. Switch with indicator lights ticked down between the basin and loo. I will work it out one day but so far we havnt missed t


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*Unknown item!*

We were washing our Hymer just before we took her to sell to the dealer when we knocked off the end of the bumper. It was held on by a spring....hidden away inside the cavity was an extension pipe for the grey water. We always wondered why there was a connector on the short length....too late for us!

Would have been useful to have had a complete manual of course...

Sundial


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

in our old Hymer Van which we had for 6 years we had 2 items that we found that I never worked out what they were for but kept them in there just in case - and they went with it when we sold it

one was a stubby black screw with a hex head to fit a socket set that we found in the cab area. we assumed it must have fallen out from somewhere but despite searching high and low through the m/h we never found what is was from or saw anything similar!

the other was an aluminium block wrapped in bubble wrap that was in the garage. we never worked out what that was for either! we initially thought it may have had something to do with the supplied jack but couldn't work out what/where/how so just left it in there sat in it's bubble wrap.

and on an old Vauxhall Cavalier it took us 6 months to find out how to turn the internal lights on - just pull the main light switch....  I guess I should have RTFM....


----------



## commuter (Jul 13, 2011)

we have a webasto heater with the control fitted on the dash next to the drivers left knee (LHD) with two rocker switches fitted next to it. I think one will be something to do with the webasto and one is a gas sensor but no idea which is which or really what they do.

Reluctant to turn on gas sensor following beer and BBQ as we will probably keep getting alarms all night


----------



## jedi (Nov 22, 2007)

Three years of irritation trying to wash in the bathroom sink with this stupid tap bang in the middle. Then I discovered it swivelled to the side  

Jed


----------



## chiefwigwam (Jan 23, 2013)

freeview tv , we have a dome fitted and usually when anywhere near trees its useless, 

was footering about with the controls with dome turned off and hey presto, freeview tv.

and there was me talking to the wife the last 3 months :lol:


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

When I bought my first MH I was surprised to find it had both a thetford cassette and a black water tank. The dealer had not mentioned this so I bet he did not know.

Took me a few weeks to figure this out and also learning how to empty the cassette into the black water tank. The manual said nothing about this! Turned out it was as easy as just pressing a certain button. A pump started and after a few minutes the cassette was empty. 

After six moths or so I discovered that I could play DVD movies on the stereo in the dash. 

On my new (used) van I still haven't learned how to keep the sun blinds on the front side windows down. Except for holding mine down with one hand. :roll:


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

When going through the handover at the dealers of my, then new, Chausson I was delighted to learn that not only did the cab have air-conditioning but cruise control as well. Both of which was not on the original specification or added to the price.

A year later I found the second lounge ceiling light switch behind a back cushion.


----------



## pmcclure (Dec 6, 2011)

Being told whilst in the middle of France that our motorhome was four tons. We thought it was only 3.5.


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

1 week after picking up my used motorhome I discovered that it had a large solar panel on the roof and all wired up and working.


----------



## billdenise (May 30, 2011)

*Hymer*

Discovering that something/anything on the Hymer works for more than a short period of time ....


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Most Hymer owners will have sussed out that there is a long shoehorn on a bracket in the wardrobe.

It's not much use with flip flops but I found out a while back that there is also a little widget on the other end of the shoehorn that opens/closes and raises/lowers your skylight if you can't reach it easily.

Pete


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

peejay said:


> Most Hymer owners will have sussed out that there is a long shoehorn on a bracket in the wardrobe.
> 
> It's not much use with flip flops but I found out a while back that there is also a little widget on the other end of the shoehorn that opens/closes and raises/lowers your skylight if you can't reach it easily.
> 
> Pete


We were told that the hook on the other end of our 'shoehorn' was for pulling the plug out of the fresh water tank. :?: :?

Chris


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

ChrisandJohn said:


> We were told that the hook on the other end of our 'shoehorn' was for pulling the plug out of the fresh water tank. :?: :?
> 
> Chris


I just pull on the chain to get my plug out but could well be another use for it. 

A multitasking shoehorn, must be female.

Pete


----------



## JohnandChristine (Mar 19, 2012)

discovered after 6 months that the led lights on our Elddis will dim if you hold the light switch depressed.


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

Nice heated front seats. Came across the switch by mistake. They were meant to be an extra which I did not order


----------



## uncleswede (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: Unknown item!*



Sundial said:


> We were washing our Hymer just before we took her to sell to the dealer when we knocked off the end of the bumper. It was held on by a spring....hidden away inside the cavity was an extension pipe for the grey water. We always wondered why there was a connector on the short length....too late for us!
> 
> Would have been useful to have had a complete manual of course...
> 
> Sundial


Sundial,

Which year/model was that out of interest?

Rgds
CD


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

*Re: Unknown item!*



uncleswede said:


> Sundial,
> 
> Which year/model was that out of interest?
> 
> ...


We have had several with this, they all have the metal bayonet type fitting on the end of the waste outlet and pipe. 
They seemed to stop when the plastic outlet came along.

James


----------



## scouter (Dec 14, 2007)

The main light in the lounge area dims if you keep pressing the panel or alternatively it comes on at minimum light level and you have to press to get to proper lighting levels. I thought we had a fault when the light was so dim!

There is a secondary light control next to the reading lamp over each single bed. It turns off (or on) the main lights in the motorhome for when you retire for the night. Found it when I was changing the reading lights, to led bulbs,

alan


----------

